# Duckweed



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Who uses it? As of right now im loving it, it is drastically keeping the evaporation rate lower. Also I have the current keeping it over to the opposite side of the filter so none of it has found its way in yet. I keep it over 50% of the tank and just scoop it out when it gets any further. 

Great stuff imo.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It does keep down evap and discourage jumping, but most people consider it a scourge. Its really hard to get rid of once its in a tank (you just keep scooping). Some people do feed it to large plant eating cichlids.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

ya ill be giving it away come the nicer weather instead of throwing it out. I love the stuff. Not a huge top water plant but adds a nice little accent. I love it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are you keeping it in an open top tank?
I tried it in several of my closed top tanks and within weeks it had pretty much died off. it seems to like to have air in some abundance on top of it. I also tried water hyacinths and water lettuce in tanks but they also needed the air space on top.
I also ended up with a lot in the filter.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I keep it in a sealed tank...I have snails and dont want them escaping...So its very sealed....The duckweed thrives no problem at all.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

my africans love it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Which ones eat it? I'm going to try feeding pearlweed to my labs, they ate the zucchini I put in for the pleco.


----------

